# Gestoria recommendation, Nerja



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Still got plenty of questins to come anyone know a good gestor in nerja area?

Gracias

Droobster


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Alain has been great to and for us in Nerja.

Consulting S.L., Ceiba (Alain) [email protected]


----------

